# Flounder Cooler



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Just purchased a 52 quart Extreme 5 day cooler that Sears has on sale this week. only 24.99 reg.$55.99 at a savings of $30.00bucks soi couldnt pass it up.

I am looking to build a new Flounder pull for wading was also thinking of rod/light holders and flip up down wheel system.

Does anyone have inovative plans or photos???


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

The old 4" sewer pipe float works great! It floats real shallow, and holds alot of weight. Colman makes an inflateable one, probably not so good with gig points.














You could put some reducing t fittings for rod holders.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *banjovie (2/21/2010)*The old 4" sewer pipe float works great! It floats real shallow, and holds alot of weight. Colman makes an inflateable one, probably not so good with gig points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could put a lid on that. Mount a folding seat and a trolling motor on the back to push you alongand you will be set.


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

when does the flounder come in over there in pensacola? i would like to try out this skiff.do some gigging.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

> *skiffing around (2/24/2010)*when does the flounder come in over there in pensacola? i would like to try out this skiff.do some gigging.


I talked w-DFA earlier he said after he makes a fewimportant phone calls and finishes his Beer, he will be procuring some refurbished materials for his Micro skiff conversion. 

I told him if ya cant run with the big dog's stay on the porch.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I posted to this threada couple of years ago, it looks like the the same as the one posted above and gives you a list of what you need. I've never made one but they look cool. 

http://www.fishinginflorida.info/fishingforum/Topic11726-18-1.aspx

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *seacapt (2/26/2010)*I posted to this threada couple of years ago, it looks like the the same as the one posted above and gives you a list of what you need. I've never made one but they look cool.


Looks like all you need is a trailer, hair cut to match, couple beers(natty light preferably), a toilet and a full belly and your ready just hope they float!


----------

